# Thoughts on PS Wood 14" Scroll Saw



## themaddriver (Oct 21, 2015)

I currently have a Shop Fox Scroll Saw that I have just started using. It seems to vibrate an awful lot during cutting. I have cut only 2 things in my life on a scroll saw, but with all the vibration it seemed very difficult to make precise cuts. I have been searching the craigslist to find a new saw, and have come across a PS Wood 14" Saw for $175. I am looking for any opinions that you all may have on this saw and recommendations. I know I would prefer an RBI Hawk, but they are hard to come by.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i dont know much about them other than what ive read and thats that teyre belt drive so changing speeds cant be done on the fly and the blade holders are finnicky to work with.

whats your absolute highest price you can go?
is your shop fox bolted down on rubber shock pads?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

You'll be surprised how often Canadians ship tools across the border, the exchange rate is now in your favor if you live in the US,here's just an example I found on Craigslist Vancouver:

*Excalibur Scroll Saw - $250 (North shore/Richmond) *
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/tls/5296987409.html


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Might I make a suggestion, Sir? If your shop fox is bolted to its own stand, try removing it from the stand & covering the top of the stand w/a layer, maybe two, of rubber shelf liner that can be had for cheap at Walmart. Set your shop fox back on its stand, on top of the rubber shelf lining, bolt your saw back in place, run it to see if that don't absorb your vibration.


----------

